# math/geogebra-i18n update



## uzsolt (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi!

I want update math/geogebra-i18n to 5.x. I've send a request (PR 198579) but no reactions.
I've download GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0.tar.bz2 and unpack it.
When I run `./geogebra`:

```
Catched FileNotFoundException: /home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar (No such file or directory), while addNativeJarLibsImpl(classFromJavaJar class com.jogamp.common.os.Platform, classJarURI jar:file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt.jar!/com/jogamp/common/os/Platform.class, nativeJarBaseName gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar): [ file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt.jar -> file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/ ] + gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar -> slim: jar:file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar!/
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.initialize(Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;)Z
  at jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.initialize(Native Method)
  at jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.<clinit>(JVMUtil.java:58)
  at com.jogamp.common.os.Platform$1.run(Platform.java:212)
  at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
  at com.jogamp.common.os.Platform.<clinit>(Platform.java:179)
  at javax.media.opengl.GLProfile.<clinit>(GLProfile.java:83)
  at geogebra3D.euclidian3D.opengl.j.a(Unknown Source)
  at geogebra.GeoGebra3D.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
```
After I tried to create gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar with `jar cf gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar gluegen-rt.jar` and run `./geogebra`:

```
Catched SecurityException: no certificate for gluegen-rt.jar in /home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar, while addNativeJarLibsImpl(classFromJavaJar class com.jogamp.common.os.Platform, classJarURI jar:file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt.jar!/com/jogamp/common/os/Platform.class, nativeJarBaseName gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar): [ file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt.jar -> file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/ ] + gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar -> slim: jar:file:/home/storage/downloads/GeoGebra-Linux-Portable-5.0.80.0/geogebra/gluegen-rt-natives-freebsd-amd64.jar!/
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.initialize(Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;)Z
  at jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.initialize(Native Method)
  at jogamp.common.jvm.JVMUtil.<clinit>(JVMUtil.java:58)
  at com.jogamp.common.os.Platform$1.run(Platform.java:212)
  at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
  at com.jogamp.common.os.Platform.<clinit>(Platform.java:179)
  at javax.media.opengl.GLProfile.<clinit>(GLProfile.java:83)
  at geogebra3D.euclidian3D.opengl.j.a(Unknown Source)
  at geogebra.GeoGebra3D.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
```

I'm not Java-programmer so I don't have any other idea. Can anyone suggest how can I run the newest Geogebra?

*Edit: *I've asked it on GeoGebra's forum too.


----------



## uzsolt (Apr 12, 2015)

The solution is very simple:
`/compat/linux/bin/sh geogebra-portable`
And everything is fine.


----------

